# little ambrosia log



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2015)

I tiped this little guy over yesterday need some new counter tops for my kitchen make over. needed a fat strait one I think he will do 28 x 29 across. now to get this 18 footer up to the housealso knocked over another smaller one with good figure .

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lucky. Ducky. Looks to being some killer slabs.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking good.
Dave


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2015)

How is it possible that you have so many stunningly gorgeous logs!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

